# Asmodus minikin v2 blue or purple



## DotDubb (14/4/17)

Hi there. 

I'm looking for a mod for wifey, decided to go on the asmodus minikin v2, either in blue or purple. 

Please let me know if you have stock. 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (14/4/17)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...minikin-v2-180w-variable-box-mod-touch-purple

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (18/4/17)

We have purple in stock.

http://www.afrivape.co.za/asmodus-minikin-v2-180w-vw-touch-screen-box-mod


----------



## DotDubb (19/4/17)

Hi all. Sorry for the delayed reply, I could not reply via Tapatalk for some reason. 

Thanks for all the replies, I'll forward this to wifey and purchase tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (25/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm looking for a mod for wifey, decided to go on the asmodus minikin v2, either in blue or purple.
> 
> ...



Good day 

We have a purple one in stock for R1490
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/minikin-v2-asmodus/


----------

